# a man that can keep me guessing



## hampton.mc

I am translating a classified add for a friend that includes the above sentence. I understand what she means (I think) like someone intellectually challenging.

"Un homme qui constamment me stimule intellectuellement" pas terrible et trop lourd pour ce contexte.
Any other ideas?


----------



## BAlfson

I don't know if we should reveal these secrets to the younger guys here. 

Doesn't she just mean a guy that knows how to tantalize her?  Who doesn't bowl her over, but does surprise her with small things and exciting activites?  What are more details she has in mind?  Wouldn't this be easy for you if you had more context from her?

Cheers - Bob


----------



## hampton.mc

BAlfson said:


> I don't know if we should reveal these secrets to the younger guys here.
> 
> Doesn't she just mean a guy that knows how to tantalize her?  Who doesn't bowl her over, but does surprise her with small things and exciting activites?  What are more details she has in mind?  Wouldn't this be easy for you if you had more context from her?
> 
> Cheers - Bob



  

Hey Bob, Thank you for your answer. Without you I would have put my foot in it! How embarrassing! You are right!!! After checking it's not what I thought at all. As our common friend would say: "Zéro pour la question" 

"Je veux qu'un homme puisse/sache me surprendre" tout simplement.
(none of this intellectual bullshit )
What do you think?


----------



## LART01

Hello
Un homme qui ne laisse pas de me surprendre


----------



## BAlfson

I think Sacha Guitry might have commented, "j'aime bien une femme qui aime bien se faire sur-prendre."  (OK, maybe that was a bad joke that only an anglophone might make...)

I think I'd translate that back again by, "I'm looking for a man that knows how to surprise me." And, that's perfect in that the guy she wants will understand that it means she wants someone that will know her well enough to understand what will surprise her and cares enough to plan to do so.

Cheers - Bob


----------



## hampton.mc

LART01 said:


> Hello
> Un homme qui ne laisse pas de me surprendre



"Un homme qui ne se lasse pas de me surprendre" is great. Thank you (you definitely need to get rid of this lousy keyboard )



BAlfson said:


> I think Sacha Guitry might have commented, "j'aime bien une femme qui aime bien se faire sur-prendre."  (OK, maybe that was a bad joke that only an anglophone might make...)
> 
> I think I'd translate that back again by, "I'm looking for a man that knows how to surprise me." And, that's perfect in that the guy she wants will understand that it means she wants someone that will know her well enough to understand what will surprise her and cares enough to plan to do so.
> 
> Cheers - Bob



 Thank you for your help Bob.


----------



## LART01

hampton.mc said:


> "Un homme qui ne se lasse pas de me surprendre" is great. Thank you (you definitely need to get rid of this lousy keyboard )
> 
> ??? ''Qui ne laisse pas de'' marche. Je viens de la vérifier dans le dictionnaire!
> 
> Thank you for your help Bob.


----------



## hampton.mc

"un homme qui ne laisse pas de" Absolument inconnu au bataillon (pour moi)  I'll check but in any case I couldn't use it if it's not obvious and easily understood. I'll come back to you. And thank you for having checked.


----------



## LART01

OK, c'est un brin désuet..romantiquement désuet...


----------



## hampton.mc

Effectivement et toutes mes excuses mais tu es d'accord avec moi que je ne peux pas l'utiliser ici (et difficilement ailleurs..)


----------



## LART01

d'abord, on débat. tu n'as pas d'excuses à me présenter. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas alors je vais dire que je suis d'accord.


----------



## hampton.mc

LART01 said:


> OK, c'est un brin désuet..romantiquement désuet...



Oui  et j'ai bien peur que les hommes qui lisent ça pensent que mon amie s'est complètement plantée dans son annonce 
One's wants to look one's best


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour,

'Un homme qui continue à m'intriguer ' (opposé à 'take for granted' )


----------



## hampton.mc

Thank you Mirifica


----------



## mgarizona

mirifica said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 'Un homme qui continue à m'intriguer ' (opposé à 'take for granted' )


----------



## mirifica

Merci mgarizona et hampton. Avec plaisir et au plaisir !


----------



## Cath.S.

LART01 said:


> OK, c'est un brin désuet..romantiquement désuet...


Oui, et à mon avis un certain type d'homme pourrait  être très favorablement impressionné par l'élégance de cette tournure.


----------



## BAlfson

Et, c'est certainement pas le type qu'elle cherche! 

Cheers - Bob


----------



## Cath.S.

BAlfson said:


> Et, c'est certainement pas le type qu'elle cherche!
> 
> Cheers - Bob


Je m'en doutais un peu, figure-toi.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Ai-je raison de penser que "a man that can keep me guessing" peut être interprété comme « imprévisible », mais dans un sens positif,  ce qui rejoint la solution de mirifica?

PS : À tort ou à raison, je serais plus portée à dire_ : continue de m'intriguer_.


----------



## hampton.mc

Nicomon said:


> Bonjour ou bonsoir,
> 
> Ai-je raison de penser que "a man that can keep me guessing" peut être interprété comme « imprévisible », mais dans un sens positif,  ce qui rejoint la solution de mirifica?
> 
> PS : À tort ou à raison, je serais plus portée à dire_ : continue de m'intriguer_.



Bonsoir Nico,

Continuer à/de

Je n'emploierais pas dans le cadre d'une petite annonce un mot qui peut avoir un deuxième sens.


----------



## Nicomon

hampton.mc said:


> Je n'emploierais pas dans le cadre d'une petite annonce un mot qui peut avoir un deuxième sens.


 T'as raison; je ne suggérais pas « imprévisible » comme une solution. Je posais sérieusement la question. 

Merci pour le lien. Je crois que si je dis « continue de », c'est que je l'associe à « ne cesse de ».


----------



## mgarizona

Well "keep me guessing" in English can have a negative sense as well. But there's a difference between a man "who always keeps me guessing"--- i.e. one who in not dependable, never does what he says he's going to, etc--- and one who "*can *keep me guessing": isn't boring or predictable, has a sense of fun and adventure.


----------



## Nicomon

mgarizona said:


> and one who "*can *keep me guessing": isn't boring or predictable, has a sense of fun and adventure.


 Thanks mgaz. That's the positive meaning of «_ imprévisible_ » that I had in mind.


----------



## Cath.S.

Tentative :
_qui sache me tenir en haleine._


----------



## Nicomon

Cath.S. said:


> Tentative :
> _qui sache me tenir en haleine._


  J'aime ça.


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Nico.  Ça me fait bien plaisir.


----------



## hampton.mc

Cath.S. said:


> Tentative :
> _qui sache me tenir en haleine._



Bravo et merci.


----------



## Jasmine tea

Un homme qui m'émoustille... un brin "hot". Mais après tout on émoustille aussi des sentiments (la jalousie, la joie, la colère etc....)
ou plus soft, un homme qui me garde en éveil, garde mes sens en éveil (peut être tant la curiosité que autre chose...)


----------



## hampton.mc

Thank you Jasmine. 
Don't ask me why but I have a problem with "émoustiller" which for me is an absolute turn off... Ah les arcanes de la sexualité féminine !


----------



## Cath.S.

_Émoustiller_ m'évoque personnellement de vieux messieurs concupiscents qui lorgnent des danseuses - à l'époque de Labiche.


----------



## hampton.mc

Cath.S. said:


> _Émoustiller_ m'évoque personnellement de vieux messieurs concupiscents qui lorgnent des danseuses - à l'époque de Labiche.



 Not a real turn on, is it?


----------



## Cath.S.

hampton.mc said:


> Bravo et merci.


Merci et merci de me remercier. 



			
				hampton.mc said:
			
		

> Not a real turn on, is it?


Hardly.


----------

